# Smoking Kiwi



## akdcwl (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I found this website a few months back and have been sitting back taking it all in and learning as much as I can.

I bought my first smoker in November 2011 after watching re-runs of pitmasters sparked my interest. I watched the entire season that day and decided to invest in a smoker. I purchased the Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited and haven’t looked back since.

I watched hours of Modification videos on youtube and went to work on my trailmaster and came out with what I feel like is a relatively good product that fit within my budget. To date, I have smoked a Pork Butt, Brisket, ribs and my latest’s endeavor a rack of Lamb. With mixed results I still have a lot of leaning and experimenting to do!!  To say I’m a novice is an understatement!  I live in California but I’m originally from New Zealand where “traditional BBQ” is relatively unheard of. 

Anyway, Just a quick introduction and a big thanks to everyone! There is so much great advice and information in this forum!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse

      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us!

Would you do us a favor & update your profile info to include your location. Thank-you.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## alelover (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a great place to learn the craft. Enjoy.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome to SMF. your off to a great start


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2012)

to SMF - glad to see another So Ca smoker


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------

